# Anybody know anything about Dodge Diesel engines?



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

I may have found a cargo van I can afford without selling the mill and it's been years since I owned a diesel.

Anyone know anything about the diesels used in the dodge trucks and vans in 94? Body is clean, not sure on miles on it yet. This is a 94 B350 one ton extended van so I'd have tons of room, plenty of towing power. just not sure on whether or not diesel is the way to go.....

Thanks in advance for any advice anyone has.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2016)

If memory serves me correctly, 94 should have a 12v cummins in it... that was a solid engine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2016)

Do you know how to work on diesels? That's always a factor when I look for vehicles. If I can't work on it, I look for something else. Plus a good diesel mechanic is hard to find (over here)...


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

I also believe it to be a Cummins. Not sure about the number of cylinders being 12 but I have no idea. Generally diesel pistons are much larger than gas. Cummins are known to be rock solid but LOUD. You can't have a conversation standing at the hood when running. 

@Brink


----------



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you know how to work on diesels? That's always a factor when I look for vehicles. If I can't work on it, I look for something else. Plus a good diesel mechanic is hard to find (over here)...



I'm sure a few things are different being a diesel but I have worked on everything from Flathead ford V8's, Flat 6's from momma Mopar, Gm's bot small block and big block, the occasional ford 460 and quite a few Honda motors so the things I'd tackle I would think are within my skillset (I even know how to set solid lifters) As far as a good diesel mechanic, we've got a truck service center up the road that is good to deal with based on what I hear from local truckers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I also believe it to be a Cummins. Not sure about the number of cylinders being 12 but I have no idea. Generally diesel pistons are much larger than gas. Cummins are known to be rock solid but LOUD. You can't have a conversation standing at the hood when running.
> 
> @Brink


That would be 12 valves. I forget when they went to 24 valves, it was either late 90's or early 2000's. It would be an inline 6 regardless.

The first diesel I rebuilt was a 12 valve cummins when I was in diesel school. Second was an old Chevy diesel that was based off of the 350 block. Piece of crap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 25, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Second was an old Chevy diesel that was based off of the 350 block. Piece of crap.



that was an Olds 350 conversion.


----------



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> That would be 12 valves. I forget when they went to 24 valves, it was either late 90's or early 2000's. It would be an inline 6 regardless.
> 
> The first diesel I rebuilt was a 12 valve cummins when I was in diesel school. Second was an old Chevy diesel that was based off of the 350 block. Piece of crap.



although those old Olds diesel 350 blocks were really good to build 350 gas motors. really thick webbing in the journals, beefy as all get out, you could build them to take a ton of abuse.


----------



## Brink (May 25, 2016)

IMO, the doge/ram cummins is best, after that Ford 7.3. 
All things factored in, I'd get a gas engine. When these diesels start having issues, they get expensive real fast. And when they have issues, there's no resale value.


----------



## Brink (May 25, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> although those old Olds diesel 350 blocks were really good to build 350 gas motors. really thick webbing in the journals, beefy as all get out, you could build them to take a ton of abuse.



But in diesel form, they were a bigger nightmare than a Tier 4B engine is today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

Brink said:


> IMO, the doge/ram cummins is best, after that Ford 7.3.
> All things factored in, I'd get a gas engine. When these diesels start having issues, they get expensive real fast. And when they have issues, there's no resale value.



Unfortunately any van in decent shape with a gas motor around here with under 150K on it and a clean body has been running 6-10,000 if it's in any way decent. This one seems clean, reasonable miles, has everything I'm looking for and it looks like I can get it for less than 2K so I'll at least go look at it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2016)

Brink said:


> IMO, the doge/ram cummins is best, after that Ford 7.3.
> All things factored in, I'd get a gas engine. When these diesels start having issues, they get expensive real fast. And when they have issues, there's no resale value.


7.3's sell for a pretty penny even today. They haven't been made since 01 or 02? It's outrageous really, but they definitely out last a 6.0 lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> 7.3's sell for a pretty penny even today. They haven't been made since 01 or 02? It's outrageous really, but they definitely out last a 6.0 lol



That's why I am still driving my late 99 going on345,000. I may buy a newer one day but I'll never sell my 7.3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's why I am still driving my late 99 going on345,000. I may buy a newer one day but I'll never sell my 7.3.


I regularly see them *listed* in the upper teens with over 200k miles on them. And nothing fancy either, no leather or anything. But, the market supports it apparently. The used diesel truck market is ridiculous. Definitely in favor of the seller.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

I think they sell for a litttle less down here, but they are ubiquitous. Some grandmas drive them that not a joke. I do not like dually's so my next one will be just like my current Lariat but 4 WD BUT maybe not the crewcab like mine. Here's a fair deal on a real low mile good looking truck.

https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/3056471

It says $2000 above average so that probably means the intdrior is in great shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I think they sell for a litttle less down here, but they are ubiquitous. Some grandmas drive them that not a joke. I do not like dually's so my next one will be just like my current Lariat but 4 WD BUT maybe not the crewcab like mine. Here's a fair deal on a real low mile good looking truck.
> 
> https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/3056471
> 
> It says $2000 above average so that probably means the intdrior is in great shape.


That's better pricing than what you'll find up here. I came real close to making an offer on this one - http://lexington.craigslist.org/cto/5568105310.html

But, I don't like Ford. Only Ford I'd own is a 7.3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

It has always made life easier for me liking all the big three. But I choose by model and ratings not the emblem. Not judging brand loyalists I just do things differently. I wouldn't own a 6.0 Ford or or not.

That seems like a fair price for that truck. I also won't buy one unless the seller agrees to let me take it to my mechanic first.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It has always made life easier for me liking all the big three. But I choose by model and ratings not the emblem. Not judging brand loyalists I just do things differently. I wouldn't own a 6.0 Ford or or not.
> 
> That seems like a fair price for that truck. I also won't buy one unless the seller agrees to let me take it to my mechanic first.


I don't like ford interiors or looks. That's my main gripe. I really prefer Chevy interiors and styling over all of the other trucks out there. I always said that a chevy body with a cummins engine and ford transmission and rear end would be the absolute best truck in the world. Haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Yeah I agree most Chevy interiors are much more thought out and easier on the eyes too. Mopar interiors are generally the worst.


----------



## Brink (May 25, 2016)

I drive a 7.3, only because it's my company vehicle.
It's been called the KrylonKomando. When temps are around 0, it sounds like a clothes dryer full of empty Krylon cans when started.

6.0
6. Oh no
6. No go
6. D'oh 
6. Tow
6. Blow
6.4 is a 6.0 and a little more.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Brink said:


> it sounds like a clothes dryer full of empty Krylon cans when started.



Mine too. It WILL NOT start below around 60 degrees unless plugged in at least an hour before starting. I am sure it needs glo plugs. I have had a new set in my center console for about 2 years. They don't seem to have helped yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2016)

Move em closer to the engine...then they'll feel their presence....
The force is strong with glow plugs...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2016)

That old on the Cummins, I'm not sure you have turbo. Lots of torque, but a little slow getting up to speed with a load on. They were a pretty decent motor, couldn't tell what to look at in respect to longevity, but I would guess it should last a LONG LONG TIME in a van. If it doesn't have a trailer hitch on it, I'd jump all over it. Know a few guys that bought new Dodge pickups about that time, that are still using them to this day. They were/are used on the farm, pulled stock trailers, anhydrous tanks, whatever, they haven't been babied by any means, but they've all had excellent luck with them.

I'd definitely have someone look it over at that age, just to determine if it has any major issues. Diesel repairs are NOT cheap. I want to say the guys I know were getting 12 - 15 mpg on the pickups with those engines, van may be geared a little higher and do better yet. #1 problem with diesels up there where you're at... You never know what fuel is in the pump, unless you have your own tank! If you have a heated shop to park it in, it'll work great unless you get caught in a blizzard somewhere. Keep the diesel additive handy and dump a little in every time you fill up when it's cold out. Cold being a relevant thing amongst this crowd... Below 25 - 30 degrees. Shouldn't see problems until you get below zero, but at about -10 things start getting ugly. We treat the bulk tank at the shop in ND, then add more in the trucks when it gets seriously cold. After about December, it should all be blended pretty good at the pumps, and the truck center down the road should be blended a day or two after the first cold stuff hits.

Pretty good price on that 7.3 is likely because of the 300,000 miles. With that many miles on it, it's likely due for an injector pump, maybe injectors. They'll go longer, but 300,000 miles you're going to start to seeing some heavy maintenance expense, even on the 7.3. The 7.3 was available up until the 2003 year model, I believe you could order the 6.0 or 7.3 that year. After that Ford simply committed suicide in the diesel truck market. 6.4 is just a 6.0 with bigger holes in it.

Wouldn't hit a hog in the ass with an early 6.7 either! Have a beekeeper in California that sends us bees in ND. They come out in the fall treat them before shipping them back. EGR cooler blew on it 250 miles from home the first trip out. Second trip it blew within 10 miles of where it had blown the year before. Had it replaced, and it blew again before he got to Dickinson, ND that time. After the 4th. one it became someone else's headache.

The Duramax Diesel is unbelievable, Dad's got an 05 with 370,000+ miles on it, that is still fairly reliable, and he is the world's worst when it comes to maintenance. Drives it until it quits, changes the oil every 20,000 or so whether it needs it or not, kinda guy!

Resale on diesel pickup is totally asinine. That is part of the reason I don't own one. Repairs cost more, fuel costs more, they typically don't get any better mileage, and gas engines in this day and age are almost as lasting as Diesels. 

Duramax has Ford and Dodge beat on fuel mileage. Old man's Duramax was doing close to 20 mpg, pulling a load, with 600 Bobcat behind it on the trailer. Turbo went out and the mechanic stepped the Turbo up a little, he's getting 22 now. Our '09 - 4500 Dodge was doing 11 - 12, with a load 8.7 - 9; replaced the EGR cooler in it and it went to 14. Sets fault code all the time, but we ignore it for the additional mileage. '14 - 5500... down hill, empty, with a good tailwind, if you drive it nice... 10 mpg. Interstate speeds, more like 8.5 - 9 with a load on. Boss tells me to hurry, 25 mph headwind, predominantly up hill grade for about 200 miles from Fargo to central ND... 6 mpg!!! Florida to North Dakota, it averaged 7.3 mpg, and that was not heavily loaded. But I was sitting in the yard up there, 1950 mile trip, 35 hours after I pulled out of here.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Lots and lots and lots and lots of 7.3's running around with 500,000+ running original turbo, injector pump and even some, most, or all original injectors. Even the 7.3 million mile mostly original parts club is not small.


----------



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

Thanks all for your input, Ended up being a wasted trip, Not only wasn't a diesel when I got there (How do you make that mistake?????), the back floor was marine ply under the rubber mat. Frame was starting to show issues around the spring perches as well. Reason it looked so good in the photos was it had had a putty and paint job just a couple years ago but nothing done to the underside.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Dang Colin I feel for you man. Look at it this way - 2017 is going to be an awesome year for you, because you're getting all the face slaps out of the way this year. If it helps I'm having a pretty bad year as well.


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Lots and lots and lots and lots of 7.3's running around with 500,000+ running original turbo, injector pump and even some, most, or all original injectors. Even the 7.3 million mile mostly original parts club is not small.



That I do know; know a few guys that have half million plus miles on them, and haven't done much of anything to them, but I know several that started replacing those parts around the 300,000 mile mark. Not sure if it was the use endured, maintenance schedule, day the parts were made, or what. They are virtually indestructible, hands down one of the toughest, if not THE toughest engine ever made for a light truck. Certainly not knocking them in any fashion.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> That I do know; know a few guys that have half million plus miles on them, and haven't done much of anything to them, but I know several that started replacing those parts around the 300,000 mile mark. Not sure if it was the use endured, maintenance schedule, day the parts were made, or what. They are virtually indestructible, hands down one of the toughest, if not THE toughest engine ever made for a light truck. Certainly not knocking them in any fashion.



Oh I didn't take it that way at all. You're right there does seem to be some maintenance issues starting around then. I hope mine is one of the ones that screams past and beyond 500,000. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks all for your input, Ended up being a wasted trip, Not only wasn't a diesel when I got there (How do you make that mistake?????), the back floor was marine ply under the rubber mat. Frame was starting to show issues around the spring perches as well. Reason it looked so good in the photos was it had had a putty and paint job just a couple years ago but nothing done to the underside.




Sorta makes a guy wonder why they were asking that much for it! Sounds more like a $500 vehicle to me. Of course if you don't know what type engine it has, that explains a lot.


----------



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Dang Colin I feel for you man. Look at it this way - 2017 is going to be an awesome year for you, because you're getting all the face slaps out of the way this year. If it helps I'm having a pretty bad year as well.



bat guana Happens, I've got a line on another van, a 1/2 ton Ford conversion van with 96,000 on it, Was an expensive conversion with fancy interior to strip in the back but would be comfy for doing shows and camping in. and I'm within a few hundred of the price on that and we have a couple days I could have more sales in. Only real issue with that one is it'll need a brake job as it's sat in storage for 3 years but it runs and drives well with no leaks and everything works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2016)

Don't suppose the seats pop out on the conversion van? Some do use the factory mounts, and many of those are removable. Best of both worlds, pop 'em out to make deliveries, pop 'em back in for road trips. Had a '93 Aerostar stretch van we did that with every Halloween. We'd put the wives and kids in the back, pop the seat out in front of the side door, and the neighbor and I would ride them all around trick or treating when the kids were small. Made loading and unloading of children and women really simple. 

But yes... conversion vans typically sell dirt cheap; if you haven't already, you might want to search "Conversion Van" on craigslist. I was looking for one awhile back, for road trips, and it's not uncommon to find some of them really reasonably priced! Found one locally with around 75,000 miles, for $2500.00. Wife stopped and drove it, said it rode and drove like new, but her and the mother-in-law both got that wrinkled up nose, "this bat guana ain't gonna work" expression when they started discussing the color of the interior.


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> ...Made loading and unloading of children and women really simple...



And that's how you get interviewed by Chris Hansen...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2016)




----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2016)

That's the only way to go trick or treating!!! 5 kids, 2 wives, in and out quicker than a flash!

One must understand, North Dakota Halloweens can be interesting at times. Have to buy costumes big enough to fit over snow mobile suits.


----------

